# London nautical school reunion



## IAN MEADEN (Jan 22, 2019)

There will be a reunion for LNS Old Boys who joined in 1962. It will be held in central London on Saturday 13th July 2019. For full details contact Ian Meaden [email protected] 01843 847303


----------

